
Managing firewalls has become fun again: nftables, the future of IPtables - chipsdujour
https://blog.ungleich.ch/en-us/cms/blog/2018/08/18/iptables-vs-nftables/
======
datalist
> When we did some changes to our iptables, we had to recompile the kernel,
> because every match or target was requiring a kernel module.

What?

